# Gesucht...



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

seit längerem suche ich ein interessantes Pc-Game, vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen Tip für mich.

Vorzugsweise ein Rollenspiel, off oder online ist egal, eine gute Geschichte, akzeptable grafik d.h. nicht letztes Jahrhundert ;-).
Ich schreib mal, was ich so gespielt hab: natürlich WoW, GW2, Eve online, Mass Effect, Skyrim, Diablo 3, Age of Conan, TSW. und verschiedes mehr.
Obwohl tolle Grafik und schöne Welt, war Skyrim eher nicht mein Ding.
Ein leichter Einstieg wäre nett, da ich nach der Arbeit keine komplizierten Geschichten mehr mag.
ich würde mich über ein paar nette Vorschläge sehr freuen,
Danke,
Grüße,
R.


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2013)

Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben.

Bestes(!) Rollenspiel aller Zeiten.


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben.
> 
> Bestes(!) Rollenspiel aller Zeiten.




Schauen ich mir grad an, hmm Setting bissi altbacken, wo kann ich das denn online kaufen und downloaden?
 Suche grad via Goggle, finde aber nur amazon etc.

Ok, geht über steam, bevor ich nun zuschlage hat noch wer ein paar Spieletips?

Kommt Mädels und Jungs, gibt soviel, lasst mich von euren guten Erfahrungen profitieren :-)


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2013)

Das Spiel ist von 2002, das Addon kam glaub ich zwei Jahre später, aber von der Atmosphäre ist es ungeschlagen. Die Story, die Charaktere und Quests...ich habs nicht umsonst schon 5 Mal durchgespielt.  Wenn man wirklich alles macht, ansieht und alle Monster killt kann man locker 100 Stunden im Spiel verbringen.

Ansonsten kann ich noch Kingdoms of Amalur empfehlen, hab ich auf der 360 gespielt und hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, hab aber nach rund 50 Stunden aufgehört...hatte da irgendwie nicht einmal die Hälfte geschafft.

EDIT: Hab grad gesehen das KoA als PC Version eklig sein soll wegen Origin - da hatte ich ja auf der Konsole keine Probleme mit. 

Fable könnte ich auch empfehlen - leider ist die PC Version da auch schon älter.


----------



## iShock (22. September 2013)

Dark Souls is auch noch ein schönes Rollenspiel - aber das mit nem leichten Einstieg kannste vergessen und der port fürn PC is auch buggy^^

aber story + atmosphäre sind top und durch den multiplayer hab ich das auch ewig gezockt (300h +)

ansonsten: Gothic 2 ist wirklich genial


ansonsten gibs noch z.b. die Witcher Reihe oder Two Worlds


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Also um mal Legendary *ausnahmsweise* zu stützen, Gothic 2 war mein erstes Rollenspiel, und es ist phantastisch. Ich kann es wirklich nur weiterempfehlen, es macht wirklich unglaublich viel spaß und die Welt ist wirklich toll 

Achja... zieh deine Waffe nie in Städten!


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

ja, das erste Rollenspiel wird immer in Erinnerung bleiben :-)

D.h. aber auch, das wir beim ersten Rollenspiel weniger Ansprüche hatten. So ging es mir ;-)


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

muss es aktuelle grafik haben oder nicht ?


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> muss es aktuelle grafik haben oder nicht ?



Nicht unbedingt, ich sag mal so, wenn das Gameplay und die Story z.B. sehr gut sind, kann ich durchaus über eine ältere Grafik hinwegschauen.
Nur ein leichter Einstieg ist mir noch wichtig, da ich extrem viel Arbeit habe und sehr eingespannt bin, lege ich sehr viel Wert auf leichtes lockeres Spielen.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

dann fallen die richtig guten klassiker ja raus 

Deus Ex 3 beitet sich als action rollenspiel an

witcher 1 ist zu komplex da du es schnell haben willst

Dragon Age Ultimate Edition ist relativ einsteiferfreundlich 

fallout new vegas ultimate bietet sich auch als action rollenspiel an

das neue tomb raider ist auch ein nettes action/adventure rollenspiel

the walking dead leichtes rollenspiel nur halt englischer ton mit deutschen untertitel


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

Hmmmppf, sehe grad bei Gothic ist es nicht möglich einen weibl. Charakter zu erstellen....

Menno :-(


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Lol, das ist ne bedingung?^^


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

In einem Rollenspiel ja, ein wenig möchte ich mich mit dem Held identifizieren können, fällt mir schwer bei einem männl. Helden.


Mein Forenname bezieht sich nicht auf mein Geschlecht........Tarnung ist alles ;-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. September 2013)

Fable 1, oah wie ich dieses Spiel geliebt habe. :>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2013)

Final Fantasy 7 gibt jetzt via steam. wobei das grafisch nicht hinterher kommt. dafür is die story top.

Dark Souls hab ich erst lieben gelernt, als mein PS3 Controller für den PC funktionierte. (Ist recht schwer)

Irgendwie hab ich die ganze Zeit Bastion im Kopf...  Sean, sag mal was dazu.  ^^


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (22. September 2013)

Schaue mir grad Bastion an, bzw. ich schaue mir alle Tips an.
Bastion ist mir eine Nummer zu bunt....das packe ich eher nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> In einem Rollenspiel ja, ein wenig möchte ich mich mit dem Held identifizieren können, fällt mir schwer bei einem männl. Helden.
> 
> 
> Mein Forenname bezieht sich nicht auf mein Geschlecht........Tarnung ist alles ;-)



Aaaaaah *Erleuchtung*


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> In einem Rollenspiel ja, ein wenig möchte ich mich mit dem Held identifizieren können, fällt mir schwer bei einem männl. Helden.
> 
> 
> Mein Forenname bezieht sich nicht auf mein Geschlecht........Tarnung ist alles ;-)



tomb raider der reboot - weiblich
skyrim ultimate - weibliche chars möglich
fallout new vegas ultimate - weibliche chars möglich


shadowrun returns im oktober deutsch patch - weibliche chars möglich
knight of the old republic via steam - weibliche chars möglich

ist das was mir einfällt ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aaaaaah *Erleuchtung*






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also um mal Legendary *ausnahmsweise* zu stützen...







Rolf schrieb:


> Hmmmppf, sehe grad bei Gothic ist es nicht möglich einen weibl. Charakter zu erstellen....



Ok, bin raus. Schwachsinn, deswegen diesem großartigen Spiel keine Chance zu geben.


----------



## xdave78 (30. September 2013)

Dragons Dogma schonmal angeschaut? Gabs doch jetzt irgendwo im Angebot...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Dragons Dogma schonmal angeschaut? Gabs doch jetzt irgendwo im Angebot...



bei psplus account also bei psn für umsonst ziehe es grade selbst.


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (6. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir jetzt doch etwas ganz anderes geholt.....Bioshock Infinite.....genial gemacht, ich bin begeistert :-).


----------



## Korgor (8. Oktober 2013)

Da du schon was hast, stelle ich trozdem noch etwas in den Raum,
was noch nicht angesprochen wurde, ich aber für nicht zu verachten halte:

Two Worlds 2


----------



## callahan123 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Bioware Perlen:

Baldurs Gate
Rollenspiel-Klassiker der alten Schule, wurde erst kürzlich neu aufgelegt. 

Dragon Age 
Im Gegensatz zu Skyrim keine offene Welt, dafür aber eine sehr viel besser erzählte Story.
Verschiedene Storylines, Gefährten (ähnlich Mass Effect), strategisches Gruppenspiel erforderlich.

Knights of the Old Republic I + II
Eigentlich sehr ähnlich wie Mass Effect, nur eben mit Star Wars Hintergrund. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem MMO, ist aber dessen Grundlage.
Ggf. wird dich die etwas altbackene Grafik stören, die Spiele sind aber wirklich großartig.

Jade Empire
Auch schon ein wenig älter, auch nicht sooo bekannt wie die Vorgänger, trotzdem einen Blick wert.


Ein paar Bethesda Perlen:
(da du TES-Skyrim nicht magst, kann es sein, dass dir die gleichen Dinge in den folgenden Spielen nicht gefallen, du hast nur eben nicht erwähnt, WAS dir an Skyrim nicht gefällt)

The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrorwind
Früher Top-Grafik, heute nicht mehr wirklich. Dafür eine riesige abwechslungsreiche Welt mit unendlichen Freiheiten. 

The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion
Immernoche schöne Grafik, dafür ist die Welt nicht mehr ganz so abwechslungsreich, außer du holst dir noch alle Addons/DLCs

Fallout 3
Endzeit-Szenario ohne Elfen und Zwerge, dafür mit Mutanten, Rockern und Prostitutierten. Karge, atmosphärisch überwältigende Welt, mit viel schwarzem Humor. 
Die Dialoge ähneln denen von Skyrim jedoch sehr stark (ist in allen Bethesda Spielen so) Du kämpfst in erster Linie mit Schusswaffen statt mit Schwertern oder Magie.

Fallout 3 New Vegas
Gute Fortsetzung von Fallout 3.


Sonstiges:

Deus Ex 1
In Augen vieler das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (was natürlich Blödsinn ist, so etwas gibts nicht)
Mischung aus Shooter, Schleicher und Rollenspiel. Sehr gute Story mit verschiedenen Enden. An den Teil kommen die Nachfolger nie und nimmer ran. Ist aber auch schon etwas älter und sieht dementsprechend aus.

The Witcher 2
Nicht mein Ding, hat aber eine gute Grafik, eine interessante Story und actionreiche Kämpfe. (männlich ist vorgegeben)

Fable 1
(kann man da eine Frau spielen?)

Planescape Torment
Ebenfalls sehr alt, hat aber eine grandiose Geschichte


----------

